# Birth Control Pills



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions for Birth Control Pills when you have IBS-D? I have heard that ortho tri-cyclen can make the D worse.My concern is not pregnancy. I just break out so much that the ortho tri-cyclen helps with that. I do use Pro-Activ but I still have break outs all the time. Any suggestions about either woudl be helpful! Thank you.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I was on Ortho for a year before I developed IBS, and I never had any D probs with itBut now you got me thinking, because about the time I developed IBS I switched to generic ortho... Hmmm....


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

I am also on the generic. I didn't have these problems until after my second child. In any event I went off the birth control pills. It's just not worth it. But any suggestions on keeping a clear complexion would be welcomed!


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

haha I had pretty bad acne before I went on ortho, it cleared me right up! But I do have friends who swear by proactiv! I never got a chance to try it out before starting ortho, so I don't know from personal experience. One lady I know drives an hour and a half every month to get hers... so it's probably pretty good! (you don't have to do that... you can get it in the mail)


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been on OrthoTri-Cyclen Lo for about three years and it hasn't seem to affect my IBS-D.As for clearing up acne, I'm wary about recommending Proactiv. I have friends who swear by it, so I bought some hoping it would clear up the occasional break out. There was not noticeable improvement in my skin and, in fact, my skin may be a little worse because of it. However, the company that makes it does offer a money-back guarantee, so it may be worth a try for you.I personally recommend Cetaphil for cleansing.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Before my IBS became noticeable, I had been on ortho, as well as allese (now called avian I believe).I don't remember having problems. Recently I tried avian again, and did experience some D. Though it wasn't really that bad.I stopped avian for some other immediate reasons, but am planning on going back on it soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Being on the Pill has actually helped my IBS-D, I have fibroids and endometriosis so I take the Pill, and it also really lessons my monthly troubles and lessons the "D" that I get too. In fact, my doctor has me on the Pill continuously, I don't take the normal week off....I just stay on it straight thru non-stop. It really helps me!Renee


----------



## 18122 (Sep 15, 2005)

I never found that birth control pills hurt or helped my IBS-D. I eventually went off of them because they were causing me to have severe depression and mood swings. The convenience was nice, I really miss that, but I don't miss being a nutcase all the time! (More than normal I mean.)


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm taking Tri-Levlen and can't tell if has effected my IBS or not. I did ask the doctor yesterday if I should stop taking them, and she said absolutely not. My boyfriend was just afraid though that the BC pills were causing my condition.


----------

